# Betta sizes by age?



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the average size of bettas at different ages? Like, at birth, 4 months, 8 months, 1 year etc.

I have a new betta that is about 2 inches (including fins) and 1.25 inches with just his body. Is this his full size?


----------



## Sky (Jun 23, 2011)

I was literally wondering the same thing because I'd like to know how old my betta is too. I think a breeder would know the answer to that (sadly I'm not), but I can tell you that the average size of a betta fish is 2-3 inches. Your betta may still grow. It really depends on genetics and such.

Here's the site where I got the info. if you would like to check it: http://bettacare101.com/introduction/


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh I know that website! I go to it for a lot of quick info
I'm sure my little boy will grow, too. All the other bettas I've had were much larger than him.


----------

